# Peripheral IV Access w/U/s guidance



## Mklaubauf

Hi,
During a colonoscopy there was difficulty establishing IV access.   My procedure put a peripheral IV using ultrasound guidance.   This was put in the left ankle on the anteriomedial aspect.

What code would I use for this and what diagnosis. 

I was looking at 36569 put those state they must  in the basilica or cephalic I think?

Please help,
Thank you 
Marci


----------



## Michele Hannon

CPT 36400 and 36410 are the venipuncture codes.
CPT 76937 (add-on code) describes ultrasound guidance for vascular access requiring ultrasound evaluation of potential access sites, documentation of selected vessel patency, concurrent real-time ultrasound visualization of vascular needle entry with permanent recording and reporting.
There are many requirements for the use of this code.


----------

